# TV als zweitmonitor über LAN?



## DragonTEC (12. August 2010)

*TV als zweitmonitor über LAN?*

Ich will mir demnächst einen neuen 40Zöller LED holen (wahrscheinlich den hier: Samsung LE40C650 101 cm LCD-Fernseher perlschwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik) und hab mich gefragt, ob ich ein monitorsignal vom Rechner auch über LAN bzw. sogar WLAN jagen kann, sodass ich den Fernseher als normalen 2. Monitor nutzen kann?

vom Prinzip her sollte das ja kein Problem sein (klappt unter Linux per x-Server forwarding auf nen anderen Rechner ja auch).. aber auf den Fernseher?

Is nur ne Idee, aber falls hier schon jemand erfahrungen hat würde ich mich freuen, wenn er sie teilen könnte 

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2010)

*AW: TV als zweitmonitor über LAN?*

Nein, dazu müßte man am TV ein Betriebssytem mit einem entsprechenden Tool installieren können. Was evlt. gehen könnte ist, wenn Du das als Stream sendest, also als sei es eine internetseite mit nem video drauf oder so was.


----------



## DerKlops0r (13. August 2010)

*AW: TV als zweitmonitor über LAN?*

Der Fernseher kann DNLA/UPNP, per VLC könntest du dein Desktop 'capturen' (screen://) und dann via DLNA/UPNP rüber-streamen.
Entsprechende Hardware zum encoden natürlich vorrausgesetzt.

Gruß

ps. selber noch nie probiert aber *sollte* funktionieren
pps. user input irgendwie auch über VLC, oder Kombi VNC+VLC möglich


----------

